# Knieschmerzen danach-Trainingssache??



## schnuess (14. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen meine Lieben!


Muss euch nochmal behelligen...

Bin gestern mit meinem LG eine 50km Tour gefahren mit einigem Berghoch ( 8km am Stück, nochmal 3km am Stück und noch diverses dazwischen).
Ist ja für mich der Oberhammer, dass ich das geschafft habe ( Heimtrainer zahlt sich aus), zwar langsam ( 16er Schnitt) aber egal.
Abends hatte ich dann jedoch massive Knischmerzen beidseits-zum ersten Mal! Aber es war ja auch meine erste "richtige" Berg-Tour...

Kann das eine Gewöhnungssache sein? Also sowas wie Muskelkater im Knie? Hab mal eine Dolormin eingeworfen und heute morgen gehts...

Bei einer 50km Radweg-Tour hatte ich keine Probleme..

Vielleicht habt ihr a da Erfahrungen...

Danke!

LG


schnuess


----------



## ghostmoni (14. Juni 2010)

schnuess schrieb:


> ... zwar langsam ( 16er Schnitt) aber egal.
> 
> schnuess



LANGSAM??? Wow, da komme ich laaaange nicht dran. Vielleicht bist du bergauf einfach in einem zu hohen Gang gefahren und dann war die Belastung für dein Knie zu hoch. Oder du trittst falsch. Hast du schon mal geschaut, ob du evtl. zu sehr nach außen trittst?
Schmerzen zeigen ja eigentlich an, dass etwas nicht stimmt und nicht, dass man sich an etwas gewöhnen muss. Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen Muskelkater im Knie gibt, oder?

LG
Moni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2010)

Eventuell solltest du auch mal einen erfahrenen Biker bitten, sich deine Sitzposition mal anzuschauen... Also Knielot etc. 
Wenn der Sattel auf der falschen Höhe oder zu weit hinten oder vorne eingestellt ist, kann das auch Probleme in den Knien machen. Vielleicht nicht viel, so dass du es auf kleinen Touren nicht merkst, aber doch genug um unter größeren Belastungen zu Schmerzen zu führen.


----------



## MelleD (14. Juni 2010)

Hatte ich auch mal ne Zeitlang, hab dann meinen Sattel ein Stückchen nach oben geschraubt und schon war die Sache gegessen. 

Aber erstmal noch: Respekt, 16er Schnitt find ich schon gut


----------



## speciallady (14. Juni 2010)

..wie scylla geschrieben hat..sitzposition prüfen. dazu gehört die sattelhöhe, neigung, und lot zum knie . desweiteren den sitz der cleats prüfen, am besten von jemanden, der sich damit auskennt..kann man alleine auch schlecht...

es ist aber auch so, dass sich die muskulatur, bänder, sehnen an die "neue" belastungen gewöhnen müssen. und auf dem heimtrainer sitzt du ganz anders, als auf dem mtb (in der regel). deshalb langsam steigern, berge mit wenig druck und hohen umdrehungen fahren (zumindest zu beginn) und streckenlänge steigern

habe selbst einen knorpelschaden am rechten knie, solange ich langsam aufbaue, hohe frequenzen fahre und nicht zuviel druck auf das knie gebe, ist die welt in ordnung.

da dir aber beide knie weh tun, gehe ich davon aus, dass eher die haltung und der trainingszustand nicht stimmt..

übrigens: sowohl ein zu hoher, als auch zu niedriger sattel kann zu knieschmerzen führen. ist wahrscheinlich allen bekannt, aber ich sehe soviel "halbprofis" mit zu niedrigen sattelhöhen rumfahren (zumindet von aussen betrachtet)

mein "erlebnis" im mai bei hürzeler: ich leihe mir ein rennrad für 2 wochen. habe noch den vetrag von 3 jahren dabei: schrittlänge 80 cm;  diesmal messen sie 78 cm!!!! meine freundin, die genau die gleiche schrittlänge hatte vor 2 jahren, wird auch mit 78 cm gemessen!!!  na, immerhin ist die reproduzierbarkeit gegeben; hilft aber nicht bei der absolutmessung 

ihr gruppen guide stellt ihr am 2. tag den sattel höher und ihre sitzproblme sind weg.

ich idiotin fahre ca. 800 km, bis ich auf die idee komme, auch den sattel höher zu stellen... bis dahin hatte ich aber schon tierische sitzprobleme (mit meinem eigenen sattel!) die letzetn 200 km, waren dann wieder ok..nur die bein muskukatur war spürbar.

und das passiert mir, obwohl ich schon seit 25 jahren rennradfahre...also, niemals den vermeintlichen experten blind vertrauen. in diesem falle war es eine reine falschmessung (wahrscheinlcih hatten sie nur noch kleine rahmen) 

viel spass weiterhin beim biken


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Juni 2010)

wie schon oben gesagt, sitzposition prüfen. 
wenige millimeter zu hoch/tief/weit vorne/weit hinten, können mächtig weh tun.

zusätzlich hilft auch regelmässiges dehnen, vor und besonders danach.
gute übungen hier gezeigt oder yoga, besonders der übungsblock perfekt für radlerInnen prolblemzonInnen 

ciao
flo


----------



## schnuess (14. Juni 2010)

Huhu und vielen Dank!


Dann werde ich wohl meinen Sattel als erste "Schnellmassnahme" mal noch einen Ticken nach oben stellen.
Bin sonst eigentlich gut klar gekommen und die Knie taten auch erst hinterher weh, also nicht während der Belastung. Gefahren bin ich berghoch in den leichten Gängen ( für alles andere fehlt mir die Kraft, muss ja meine 91 kg erstmal den berg hoch wuchten) nur auf dem Rückweg sind wir durch relativ tiefen Schotter ( aber eben,kein Anstieg)gefahren in schwereren Gängen....vielleicht war es das, weil da musste ich ordentlich treten.

Und danke für die Komplimente, aber es waren nur 530hm..also jetzt für die meisten von euch kein Problem

lg

schnuess


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Juni 2010)

mir hat auch geholfen, den Sattel ein bisschen weiter vor zu schieben... Und ich habe mir angewöhnt, am Hang einfach im leichteren Gang bei höherer Trittfrequenz zu fahren, seitdem habe ich keinen Stress mehr mit dem Knie


----------

